# opinions



## eglavasa240 (Jan 22, 2008)

So I just noticed this funny looking crab on my live rock. I called my pet store and they said its either an emerald crab or a gorilla crab. Now based on this observation I want to see what people thought, 
It looks like an emerald crab but its hard to tell cuz it hides in the rock. The pincher looks like and emerald crab. 
The behavior i witnessed was the emerald crab that I bought went on to the same rock ast his other crab, and my emerald crab was eating and accidently grabbed the other crabs claw and the other crab locked on to his for a just a few seconds and then let go, but didnt' preceed to fight so im assuming it might be ok. Any opinons? i haven't been able to get a good pic cuz the damn thing is hiding constantly.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

green porcelain crab is my guess.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

if the pincher resembles that of an emerald crab then that is more than likely what it is, porcelain crabs have very sharp pointy claws, where emerald's pinchers are more dull and serrated.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

maybe a stone? or mithirix?


----------

